# possibly a new company to try out!!



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

im going to talk to these guys a little more and see what i can learn about them and maybe get them to make me a sample or two and let you know how it turns out.
if anyone has already used them let me know of your experience.

Twelve Two Garments || Garments manufacturer to start your own clothing line


slimm


----------



## little threads (Jan 2, 2007)

can you let me know how that company worked out for you.

Dave
you can also get me at my office email [email protected]


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I'd be interested as well!


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

i have yet to talk to them as i have been busy wit memorial day, but i plan to at least attempt to make contact soon.

slimm


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

well the initial contact email has been sent and i will check the reply when i get home from work. this response should enlighten us on what processes are used to produce, order information, things of that nature.

slimm


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Did you mention this forum? They might steer one of their reps over here to answer questions and the like.

If I was in their shoes it'd be a priority.


----------



## little threads (Jan 2, 2007)

sure didn't probably would be a great idea though.

Dave


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

yeah i did not either, but i have not received response to my email so i am attempting again. i will this time.

slimm


----------



## little threads (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't get a response either, I hope this company isn't to good to be true, their minimums are great, everyone I have talked to wants 1,000 +


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

They actually already are a member of the forums, they just haven't made any posts yet


----------



## little threads (Jan 2, 2007)

did they contact you?


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

well i got this response regarding samples, does this sound about right?? remember this is all made to order, not a blank shirt with a design printed. 

Hi Mr. Haney, 


Samples cost $60 each for t-shirts and polos, $80 each for hoodies and polos. It would take roughly a week or 2 to produce the sample. You can send us your design in either psd, ai, jpeg, pdf or tiff.


slimm


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

i just re-read this email and they said tees and polos samples are sixty and hoodies and polos samples are 80. so are polos 60 or 80, haha, im gonna have to find that out.

slimm


----------



## Dr. G (Jun 18, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> i just re-read this email and they said tees and polos samples are sixty and hoodies and polos samples are 80. so are polos 60 or 80, haha, im gonna have to find that out.
> 
> slimm


 
Have you heard anymore on the company? 

Dr. G


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

actually no i have not found out anything more about this company. i have been doing a little research on some other options and i dont know if something like what they offer is what i need right now. 

slimm


----------



## Dr. G (Jun 18, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> actually no i have not found out anything more about this company. i have been doing a little research on some other options and i dont know if something like what they offer is what i need right now.
> 
> slimm


Thanks for the info

Dr. G


----------

